# 24L: Wabi-kusa?



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,
this is my first attempt to grow plants emersed.
This was an iwagumi tank with Utricularia. If I have "lower" tank, it would be better.

tank: 40l*30w*20h(cm). 
light: 20W T8

Plants: emersed: Lugwigia repens, Acorus pustatus, Java fern, Alternanthera splendida.
submersed: Java fern, Anubias nana, Pogostemon helferi.

Fauna: Tiger shrimps.









By khanh86 at 2009-05-30









By khanh86 at 2009-05-30









By khanh86 at 2009-05-30

Shot with black background.








By khanh86 at 2009-05-30


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

lol NICE, put a frog with guppies in there or something, itll make it look really natural.look at me, telling u how to spend ur money X)


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

You make it look so easy.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

great design!


----------

